# Water proof?



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

We ride in the great weather-weird Northeast.
As we shop for ebikes, I keep coming up with "what if" questions.
This week-> How water tight are these bikes? Stream crossings, rain during transport, etc, etc...


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

1spd1way said:


> We ride in the great weather-weird Northeast.
> As we shop for ebikes, I keep coming up with "what if" questions.
> This week-> How water tight are these bikes? Stream crossings, rain during transport, etc, etc...


Waterproof they are not. Water resistant would also be a stretch. Some bikes have some serious issues with water (giant ebikes and corroding battery contacts), others, seem to do ok. The simple truth is that other then electrical connectors, the motors are the most vulnerable part. Water will find it's way in, and it will toast the bearings sooner or later. That being said, I'm usually surprised by a handful of people that ride these in wet conditions and how few issues they have (uk riders)... but for the most part, they work about as well as an early cell phone used regularly in a rain storm.

The people that have the most issues, are the people that hose wash their ebikes.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

minimusprime said:


> Waterproof they are not. Water resistant would also be a stretch. Some bikes have some serious issues with water (giant ebikes and corroding battery contacts), others, seem to do ok. The simple truth is that other then electrical connectors, the motors are the most vulnerable part. Water will find it's way in, and it will toast the bearings sooner or later. That being said, I'm usually surprised by a handful of people that ride these in wet conditions and how few issues they have (uk riders)... but for the most part, they work about as well as an early cell phone used regularly in a rain storm.
> 
> The people that have the most issues, are the people that hose wash their ebikes.


I hear ya, although I’ve hose washed all my bikes and velvet had an issue. Like you say, some better than others, I reckon.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gutch said:


> I hear ya, although I’ve hose washed all my bikes and velvet had an issue. Like you say, some better than others, I reckon.


Never. Damn spell check.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

We rode a few trails in the Dupont Forest a few years back that had two hub+ deep stream crossings. The bikes are heavy and the rocks there were rounded and slick....
I wouldn't want to go swimming with a 40-50 lb bike on my back!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

1spd1way said:


> We rode a few trails in the Dupont Forest a few years back that had two hub+ deep stream crossings. The bikes are heavy and the rocks there were rounded and slick....
> I wouldn't want to go swimming with a 40-50 lb bike on my back!


I’m familiar with those streams.. cross with caution or you’ll lose it! One route has 4 crossings. Take your shoes off and wear a pair of wet socks. Way better traction.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I made two trips at each crossing, my bike AND my wife's bike. 
All the while she was filming my crossing antics, hoping to catch me falling and floundering!
Good times.


----------

